# audi a4 with broken control arm



## shermianator_3 (Dec 21, 2008)

hey guys i was thinkin bout buyin an audi a4 quattro with a broken control arm and i was wondering if anyone knew if there was anything that i should really look at besides the control arm like trans or somthin or somthing that i can do to make sure everything is functional???










_Modified by shermianator_3 at 8:09 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: audi a4 with broken control arm (shermianator_3)*

If one is broken..others may soon follow...you can buy a complete front suspension rebuild kit for about $450-500 that includes all 8 control arms, tie rod ends, swaybar brackets and all new fasteners...I got mine Febi/Bilstein from PAP website...install took some time..tie rod end didn't wanna come off..struggled with that..finally took Sawzall to end to remove ball joint and used a stud puller and impact gun to break 'em loose..they weren't corroded (no salt on roads here), just siezed on...when I took car in for post install alignment, shop mechanic said "ya we see that quite a bit on Passats/Audi's"....just a heads up. Look for oil leaks around cam adjuster gasket/seals, cracked CV boots, motor mounts leaking fluid (they're hydrostatic and prone to leak) etc..usual issues with this Audi/VW design. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shermianator_3 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: audi a4 with broken control arm (spitpilot)*

thanks that is a alot of help i will be goin this weekend to look at how bad the damage is and let ya know how it comes out lol...


----------

